# AMD IOMMU e kernel

## Jerrino

Salve a tutti, ho un dubbio (non è più un problema in quanto l'ho parzialmente risolto) che riguarda IOMMU: innanzitutto, a cosa serve di preciso? Perchè, con la mia M/B (in firma) ho la possibilità di abilitarlo da BIOS. Purtroppo, però, con IOMMU abilitato e gli opportuni settaggi del kernel, non riesco a far andare la scheda grafica con i drivers nativi.

Dunque, abilito via Bios IOMMU, disabilito nel kernel agpgart, il supporto al fb ed abilito solo il supporto alla VGA. Installo i drivers nativi nvidia, ma, quando vado a far partire il server X la scheda non parte. dmesg restituisce questo errore

 NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! (0x30:0x27:868) o simile a questo.

disabilitando dal bios IOMMU, invece con lo stesso kernel parte tutto. Perchè ciò?

----------

## pierino_89

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOMMU

Da quel che leggo IOMMU non sostituisce l'agpgart, quindi se lo togli non funziona il driver nvidia.

----------

## Jerrino

Allora forse ho travisato quello che si dice al punto 3.3 di questa pagina

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/nvidia-guide.xml

----------

## pierino_89

In effetti non è molto chiaro. Quel che ti posso dire è che io l'agpgart l'ho messo builtin e i driver proprietari nvidia mi funzionano correttamente. Prova a metterlo perlomeno come modulo, al massimo se non gli serve non lo carica.

----------

## Jerrino

ok, sto provando

----------

